# Important Information on taking kittens to Shelters



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Those of us doing TNR *KNOW* this is kitten season. I was so encouraged reading what No Kill Austin Texas is doing for kitten born outside with a 24 hour bottle baby center with shifts! Heartwarming. Plus they are being rewarded with a 3 million dollar grant from Maddies Fund to help keep Austin No Kill and promote their programs. That is the good news

This article is disturbing because people with good hearts take a kitten to a kill shelter thinking they are saving their lives and the shelters turns around and kills the kittens. The numbers are heartbreaking of how many kittens this is happening to. We need to get the word out about kittens and shelters and esp TNR, because this stops the killing from happening.

https://shine.yahoo.com/pets/most-wild-kittens-taken-to-shelters-will-be-killed-192846237.html

On a side note.. we got a call from the only local shelter in our town. They said they had a feral kitten!!! Please come get it. 

My friend arrived and here is a sweet 4 week old kitten. No more feral than any kitten that age. But because it came from outside they didn't want it. The labeled it FERAL. What???? 

Are the only kittens that is not feral born from backyard breeders and legitimate breeders? 

What do they think the free to a good home kittens come from? Im sadden by the ignorance and lack of education from shelters and people making life and death decisions for cats and kittens.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems like some "mind sets" are very hard to change...
But, slowly but surely, the "no kill" movement seems to be catching on.


----------

